# ALL Lluminum radiator options



## Aspired (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey forums members.

My stock radiator is leaking between the plastic side and the core so it's time to upgrade. (Nice huh, I only have had the car a little while and put less than a oil change of miles on it - oh well)

So I would like to know if anyone out there is running a after-market all aluminum stock replacement.

I have only found 1 option so far

Ron Davis

They quoted me $621.84

Thanks and if you reply "SUPPLY A URL"


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there a reason why you need an all aluminum radiator? Is your motor highly modified? The stock cooling system with the fan shroud and clutch fan was very effective and if working properly cooled extremely well.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Aspired said:


> Hey forums members.
> 
> My stock radiator is leaking between the plastic side and the core so it's time to upgrade. (Nice huh, I only have had the car a little while and put less than a oil change of miles on it - oh well)
> 
> ...


I've seen a few people use a Ron Davis radiator on the other forum.


----------



## Aspired (Jun 15, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Is there a reason why you need an all aluminum radiator? Is your motor highly modified? The stock cooling system with the fan shroud and clutch fan was very effective and if working properly cooled extremely well.


Yeah basically for a couple simple reasons not related to simply cooling efficiency. The stock one took a large crap on my garage floor just sitting there and if I am gonna replace it I am going to spend a few more dollars on a upgrade that could be simply welded in the spots where the current one has a leak and dropped right back in over just a few hours. I know yeah all cars have come with plastic end caps for years. Call it piece of mind, I just prefer driving my car to fixing it or waiting for parts.

Plus I'll be good for whatever power I plan on throwing at this car in the future without having bought another stock one and then adding the cost of buying a aluminum one later. Even though I probably wouldn't ever need the extra cooling unless it becomes a drag or rally only car and is seeing lots of heavy heat cycles.

Who knows, that's just how I think.


----------



## Aspired (Jun 15, 2010)

*Quote and cost comparison*

Ok so not that I can't put one in myself but to compare the cost vs a aluminum one.

Actual quote from dealer my car was originally purchased from.

Radiator: 570.00 plus tax
Labor: 174.61 no tax on labor
Coolant: 2 bottles 32.00 plus tax
Shop Supplies: 8.00 maximum
Tax: 42.89
____________________________________
$827.50

So there is a $51.74 dollar difference in radiator cost.

I do know you can buy one for less used or on ebay (about $150 average for a stocker)

I have premium coverage with a $100 deductible bumper to bumper so have to call and see if they can just pay me to buy the radiator and put it in since I can't exactly drive it anywhere. Plus I pulled the radiator already.

I guess noone else has used any other aluminum radiators????


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The LS-1/2s are both aluminum block motors. My 99 Vette has a small 1 core radiator and doesn't have any cooling issues. You should be able to get a new rad for couple hundred as it's not a large radiator. Aluminum dissipates heat faster than cast steel, so you don't need much radiator to keep it cool.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Buy a Silla. The are really cheap and work just fine. I installed mine last year with no issues yet. I've seen the advertised that they only work with 1 transmission but thats not true. The have the in and outs for the auto but come with rubber plugs for those that don't need it so they work with the A4 and M6. Mine was packaged really well when it was shipped too.

Or, you could just take your stocker to a rad repair place and have the side tanks replaced, sealed, and recrimped on. Will probally run you less then $100.

All alumium is overkill for anything other then a track only car IMO.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd say it's not a bad idea if you're looking to get a shorter one.


----------

